# CYCLONE COASTER - Sunday Ride - THIS SUNDAY



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 4, 2011)

Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details 

-- ALL RIDERS WELCOME --


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 5, 2011)

Woo Hoo looking forward to seeing the Shelby and hope to have the foty special out too


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 7, 2011)

Mark -- the 40 special looked better in person -- great bike -- great ride again -- see you next Sunday - march 13th - at the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAP MEET


----------

